# Anyone have good methods to increase information processing/concentration/YKWIM



## bolted101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

My first post here, but have lurked the forums for a while.

I have had DP/DR 24/7 since 2006. Back then I was terrified, had no idea WTH was going on, etc etc. But over the years, I have 'coped' with it to the best of my ability. Psychiatrists won't listen to me, and will not give me the time of day regarding this plague that has destoryed my life, so I stopped seeing them. But I am soon going to a whole new doctor in a whole new area for (hopefully) some good treatment.

Anyway, enough babble.

What I am wondering about in this topic is about methods to retain information or concentrate. If you know what I mean (i'm sure 98% of you do).

I am learning 'Python', after doing multiple courses in college, and having, while graduating, a hard time to achieve that, I found out that my heart was not where I had been studying, and finally started to go for my dreams in the tech, programming and development field.

I am learning Python as of now, and am finding it hard to....how do I put it....the information i'm reading, I can see it, read it, but it is like it is not going through my ears and into my brain for processing. I am concentrating and am not distracted (most times) and I do 'get' it after a while, but I really sometimes have to re-read the same sentences over and over just for ym brain to actually process it, and for me to understand, beyond the words.

It is quite annoying really. But I am sure most of you know what this feels like, and maybe have some good methods, herbals, practices, apps(lol) anything at all to help me perhaps, brush aside my DP/DR or subdue it long enough for me to grab this info and hold it without having to re-read, re-read, re-read, etc.

Perhaps some of you Uni or College students can tell me how you are doing it, while suffering DP/DR.

Any insight is greatly appreciated. Hope I didn't Babble too much...

Bolted101-


----------



## tmarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey man, I'm a grad student right now, and it's really tough trying to cope with DP and maintain doing good academic work (although it's been getting better *fingers crossed*). For me, there are 2 things at play that inhibit my intellect: 1.) the 'fogginess' of DP that clouds my intellectual thinking and 2.) the chronic stress which--research has clearly shown--impairs recall of information. I'm not sure I have any tips or remedies for totally reducing it. However, I would heavily recommend a.) getting enough sleep (the biggest factor), b.) exercising regularly--daily (it stimulates everything, including brain cells) and c.) avoiding stress, which could entail doing practices like meditation/deep relaxation. I think these practices would really help--but they aren't instant 'cures;' recovery and progress always takes time. Another strategy is to try and embrace it as much as you can. This doesn't mean giving up in any way, but accepting it to a degree and maybe accepting that you'll have to re-read a few times before 'getting it.' I know it sucks (trust me, I know), but this can reduce frustration, and to that degree, it is good.

I don't do programming (except for R), but I know how much focus it requires. Kudos to you for managing it thus far. I hope this post helps, and at least lets you know that you aren't alone in your struggles (which is a hugely underrated factor). Be well.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I wonder if ADHD medication would help out? I will be trying Vyvanse soon for this exact set of issues the OP has described. My fingers crossed it will help out.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

MiketheAlien said:


> I wonder if ADHD medication would help out? I will be trying Vyvanse soon for this exact set of issues the OP has described. My fingers crossed it will help out.


Vyvanse definitely helped me out.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Did it help you get ride of the brain fog? That's the most annoying thing that I have of depersonlisation!


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Ya I've been on vortioxetine and vyvanse for a couple months. Brain fog has lessened a lot and my memory is returning.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Interesting how ADHD medications can help relieve the brain fog/blank mind.


----------



## masoni09 (Dec 20, 2015)

this is interesting. I used to take adhd meds cant remember much of them now


----------



## af_1993 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have the same problem..It has been almost a year i'm suffering from DP and brain fog. I cry every night cause i cant understand what i read and not to mention horrible poor memory. My study required me to read A LOT and it's hard to do even problem solving. I have no tips but I try to fight myself to overcome this..People around me keep pressuring me especially my parents on my performance in college..they just dont understand my problem..it is not that i dont want to do but i just cant


----------



## bolted101 (Oct 23, 2014)

It's been a while since I originally posted this. I still have the fog. 24/7. No relief as of yet. I am still waiting to see my psych doc again. In the meantime, I just ordered some Nac-Acetyl Cysteine, as some seem to have found some relief from it. I will let you all know how it turns out. Also, if anyone has found any relief from non-controlled substances, or research chems, I would love to hear about it. I will try vyvanase if I can get my hands on it, but I don't think it's gonna be easy.

Bolted101-


----------

